# Presidential poll



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Who would you vote for at the current time?*​
George W. Bush1266.67%John F. Kerry527.78%Ralph W. Nader15.56%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This poll will run from September 9th 2004, to September 12th, 2004. I will run one more after the debates.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Not looking good for the home team there MT.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Considering the poll subjects, actually not too bad at all.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm definately looking forward to the debates, it should be pretty interesting. But, I dont think they are going to change a lot of peoples opinions on this site... :lol:

Phil


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Who's voting for Nader? :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Buckshot.....are you from Harvey??? If you are we have a mutual friend....WB

My vote is for sale.....lol


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

buckseye said:


> My vote is for sale.....lol


i know what ya mean. i used to be a judge at the peach festival beauty contest until they found out i would take a bribe. sigh............

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Considering the poll subjects, actually not too bad at all.


it's a freakin landslide.

pointer


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am not from Harvey butmy barber is and I hunted there two weeks ago.?.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right ON Rude....I was just wondering about Buckshot, a close friend said he and a Buckshot might be coming up deer hunting with me. :lol:


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, can't say I've ever been to Harvey.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i want to know who on this board would vote for Kerry...te guy that voted to BAN all rifle ammo in america. ALL RIFLE AMMO IN AMERICA anyone who wold support a man like that does not belong on this forum.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mr trooper until you can inform yourself on these issues please dont comment on them, or at the least keep it to a pertinent topic.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Mr trooper until you can inform yourself on these issues please dont comment on them, or at the least keep it to a pertinent topic.


you're the one who should inform yourself.kerry has been in bed with teddy k, diane f., and chucky s., and the rest of the anti gun lobby for years. in fact he never met a gun control bill he didn't like.

he was against the truth in senetencing bill that gave career criminals stiffer senetences while co sponsoring and voting for bills that take firearm rights away from law abiding citizens. yup yup yup....his voting record is public so go inform yourself.

i live in a rural area where a crime element has moved in from a larger city. police responce is slow here so you either you arm yourself or the police arrive in time to view the body(right after they stop off for some donuts.)

i own a couple of assault rifles and the funny thing about them......i have walked past them for years in my gun safe and have yet to see one get up and commit a crime. i can shoot the a-k 47 for about 3 dollars for fifty rounds and from time to time do so just to let the liberals and other common criminals know that i have them.

lets see now.....lets turn the penal system into a revovleing door system and disarm the law abiding public all in the name of john, diane, teddy, and chucky. remember when guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns. :eyeroll:

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

opps sorry i left out one. remember her royal thighness hillary? she and her protege/mentor daniel patrick moinahan proposed a 1000 percent tax on all amnunition not just the assault stuf. i watched him call for it on "meet the depressed" with timmy russert.

remember her husband bubba? well when she was president his stance on gun rights helped caused the republican revolution where the gop took back the house and the senate. the source i quote for this is his book "my
story" where he acknowledges that the gun lobby help cook the dems goose in the mid term election.

former preident thunder hips and her husband are being rather noticably quiet during this campaign. they don't want kerry elected. it's all in preperation for her run for a third term in 2008.

pointer


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

pointer 99 -- i like you already :beer:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

pjb1816 said:


> pointer 99 -- i like you already :beer:


 :beer: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh to know me is to love me. :beer:

pointer


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

pointer :beer:

MT,

I challege you to look at Skerry's voting record. I know you won't, you have already stated the facts don't mean anything to you in another posting forum but let me try to help you. Skerry voting record on ANTI/restricting gun/military anything is 82% attendance!!!  That is higher then ALL his other voting put together!! Wake-up my brother and see the light or you will stay in the darkness your whole life!

Facts are facts unless you are 'CK'.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

that's it, don't you dare bring up his voting record. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

racer...

Sorry man, I shouldn't have gone there huhh? :beer:

Damn those facts!


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

pjb1816 said:


> I'm definately looking forward to the debates, it should be pretty interesting. But, I dont think they are going to change a lot of peoples opinions on this site... :lol:
> 
> Phil


They do not have to. It is eough if they would convince a handful of flip/flop voters and they certainly will, because Kerry has a stronger brain power then Bush has. I amazed how Bush and his administration could stay afloat fo so long time after they had done so many blunders.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks like a freakin landslide to me!!


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Its simple, if you don't vote for Bush, you are not patriotic. It doesn't mean you are smart, but they will have another name to call you. You know what patriotic means don't you. Avoid vietnam and your commitment to your country at all costs. Cut down a man who VOLUNTEERED for two tours in the jungle, spent his time there, and had an opinion. When he is your competition, make it unpatriotic to support a man who had the BALLS to serve his country. What a coward Bush is. It is alot easier to sit back and call names and tell stories about your ability to lead our country into war, when you never even held to your responsibilities to your country. What a hypocrit. I see all these war vets on this page saying they couldn't support kerry because he had an opinion on a war he VOLUNTEERED for twice. They can back a weasel who used his daddy's power to get out of his "PATRIOTIC" duty, and then didn't even finish that commitment. A man who admitted to using cocaine in his younger years, has a dui, an arrest for being drunk and disorderly in public and a man who has the balls to send our young men and women to fight for HIS cause. Give me a break. Bush is a spineless weasel who throws one liners out that make you the bad guy if you don't follow. Unpatriotic, what the hell was he? Un American...again, what the hell was he???? He doesn't have the experience to do anything by fly a plane and make bad business decisions. Do you realize that not a one of Bush's war mongers served any duty at all, yet everyone else is unpatriotic. Words are cheap and these men are cheaper to use them against people that actually have a been there and done that. The Navy has made an official statement, saying all of Kerry's medal were official and earned. Like Kerry could order a cerimony to present himself an award. Only Bush could do that, the award for paper mache' patriots. :sniper:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Any one who disagree's with my post is unpatriotic and a flaming frenchman. I said it, so it is true.....so be it.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I forgot to mention as well, God is behind my statements, so if you disagree, you are not a good Christian and you are against America. I got more guns than most you on this site and I have no fear at all that Kerry will take them away from me...but then again, most you Bush supporters live in fear, fear of terrorist invading our country, fear of invasion of privacy...ooops, that one is a ashcroft favorite, you must be for invasion of privacy. Bush's whole campaign dwells on the weak people fear of everything and anything. Don't look north, the Canadians are at the boarder.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Fireball, I have no needs to reply to your posts, because you have just revealed just what kind of an idiot you are.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hope this makes its way around the USA several times over!!!!!So Be It!THE LAW IS THE LAW So if the US government determines that it is against the law for the words"under God" to be on our money,then, so be it.And if that same government decides that the "Ten Commandments" are not to be used in or on a government installation, then,so be it.And since they already have prohibited any prayer in the schools, on which they deem their authority,then so be it I say, "so be it," because I would like to be a law abiding US citizen I say, "so be it," because I would like to think that smarter people than I are in positions to make good decisions.

I would like to think that those people have the American Publics'best interests at heart.BUT, YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE I'D LIKE? Since we can't pray to God, can't Trust in God and cannot Post His Commandments in Government buildings, I don't believe the Government and it's employees should participate in the Easter and Christmas celebrations which honor the God that our government is eliminating from many facets of American life.

I'd like my mail delivered on Christmas, Good Friday, Thanksgiving &Easter After all, it's just another day.I'd like the US Supreme Court to be in session on Christmas, Good Friday,Thanksgiving & Easter, as well as Sundays.After all, it's just another day.I'd like the Senate and the House of Representatives to not have to worry about getting home for the "Christmas Break."After all ~ it's just another day I'm thinking that a lot of my taxpayer dollars could be saved, if all government offices & services would work on Christmas, Good Friday & Easter.It shouldn't cost any overtime since those would be just like any
other day of the week to a government that is trying to be "politically
correct".In fact.... I think that our government should work on Sundays (initially set aside for worshipping God...) because, after all, our government says that it should be just another day....

What do you all think????

If this idea gets to enough people, maybe our elected officials will
stop giving in to the minority opinions and begin, once again, to
represent the majority of ALL of the American people.
SO BE IT...........
Please Dear Lord,
Give us the help needed to keep you in our country!
'Amen' and 'Amen'


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

buckseye said


> I would like to think that smarter people than I are in positions to make good decisions.


Thats why I won't vote for Bush! :lol: :lol: :lol:

you make a good point, I don't really agree but it made me think!
tc


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Buckshot said:


> Who's voting for Nader? :roll:


I guess, autistic environmentalists.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Racer, we know what your comments would be, you support an unpatriotic candidate. By every Bush croney definition of unpatriotic, JR was unpatriotic during the vietnam war, so were Cheney and Rummy. Getting moved up the list ahead of 10,000 other guards enlisties does not make you patriotic, it makes you a coward who is afraid of serving your country in the capacity they called for, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

uuum, there was no waiting list to get into the air guard, simply more bunk from the left. Also, if you would like to find who is unpatriotic, read Unfit for Command, military records and facts in there that should open your eyes.


----------

